# Welche Rezepte bringen am meisten Gold?



## Joy81 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mal nachfragen, welche Glyphen ihr am meisten verkauft und womit ihr am meisten Gold macht? Ich weiß einfach nie, welche ich herstellen und verkaufen soll. 

Gibt es vielleicht eine Seite, wo alle Glyphen aufgeführt werden, die in den jeweiligen Skillungen der Klassen am meisten verwendet werden?

Wie macht ihr mit dem Beruf am meisten Gold?


----------



## Crystania (17. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir ne Liste angefertigt mit den Glyphen die die PvE Chars verwenden. Bin im Armory auf die Ensidia Leute gegangen und hab sie mir angeschaut und aufgeschrieben. 
Die gehen auch eigentlich ganz gut weg. Am meißten Gold mach ich Nachts, wenn ich die so um 2 reinstelle.


----------



## Feudal (18. Oktober 2009)

Stell doch am besten jede Glyphe rein. Die Glyphen die am meisten verkauft werden die sind auch viel im Angebot. Sprich da ist Konkurenz. Die Glyphen die nicht im AH sind die kannst du teuer verkaufen.

Also am besten hast du 3 Twink mit Schreibertaschen und mit je 5 später 10 und wen du dan mal wirklich keine Gold Probleme mehr hast 20 Stück von jeder Sorte. 
Ich habe 6 Twink mit je 40 Stück von jeder Sorte. Unter  20 Stück von eienr Sorte schicke ich von meinem Twink dem Glyphen Char eine Glyphe zu und der erstellt dan 19 Stück und schickt dan die 20 dem Twink zurück.

Dan hast auch einen überblick welche Sorten sehr gut laufen.

Achte drauf das du von jeder Sorte nur 2 reinstellst sonst geht das mit dem Auktionator immer langsamer und das Postfach muss man ja danach wider lehren. Postal ist da zu empfelen. 

Ich habe so 20 bis 30 Min um alle reinzustellen und alle zu unterbieten bis 7 Gold. 99 Gold für die Glyphen die nicht drin sind. 
Wen dich wer anschreibt weil sie so teuer sind gieb sie ihm umsonst oder Spezialpreis.

Es kann sein das die Konkurenz sauer wird weil sie keine Geschäfte mehr machen wegen dir. Das soll ein Ansporn sein und weiter machen. Die stellen dan die Glyphen zu günstig rein weil sie die los werden wollen...aufkaufen oder weiter reinstellen bis sie das Hantuch werfen. danach kann man dan wider gut geschäfte machen weil die Konkurenten eine Pause machen oder ihren Beruf verlernt haben.

Ich habe einen zweiten Akaunt und stelle die Glyphen wärent ich Raide rein oder lehre das Postfach in der Zeit.

Es kann auch sein das es nur  1-3 Glyphen im AH hat von einer Sorte die man aufkaufen kann und dan für 99 Gold deine 2 reinstellen. 5 min später kauft die wer. Alles schon gehabt. 

Wen das jede Stund machst dan kanst so 1000- 2000 Gold Umsaz machen am Tag. Bei einem neuen Patsch kann man bis 30 000 Gold an einem Tag machen.

Meerestinten günstig im AH kaufen(Aufkaufen) oder Kraut Da gibt es so wansinige Spieler mit Ruffarmen beim Dunkelmondjarmarkt, mit denen habe ich schon oft gute Geschäfte gemacht.*zwinker

O ja die Einstelzeiten habe ich auf 12 h. Einstelgebüren sind nicht der rede wert.

Gruss Feui

PS: Schreibfehler könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## Crystania (20. Oktober 2009)

Das alle Glyphen laufen kannste ja mal voll knicken. Ich sitze seit Monaten auf 15 Glyphen die sich nicht verkaufen für 3g noch was. Und danach, wo die meißten drin sind, die gehen auch am Besten darfste auch nicht gehen. Es gibt viele die grad skillen und meinen mal 15x Massenbannung Glyphe ins AH zu stellen. 
Oder am Besten ist die Befehl-Glyphe. Selten eine im AH, hab schon welche auf Lager, vertick die für 80g das Stück, weil ich der einzigste Verkäufer bin.


----------



## Isilrond (20. Oktober 2009)

geringe Glyphen.


----------



## chrasher (29. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft derzeit bei mir am besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schdaiff (8. November 2009)

Also ich mach über das meißte Gold mit Inschriftenkunde einfach durch den normalen Handel, sei es durch Taschengold oder spezielle Preisangebote.

Allerding gehen geringe Glyphen im Ah generell recht gut. Vorallem solche, die Reagenzien für einen Zauebr unnütz machen.

Waffen und Rüstungspergamente kann man auch mal versuchen reinzustellen, die bekommt man ja einfach so beim lernen, da gibt es auch immer mal wieder einen skillenden VZ, der das benötigt....

Was in letzter Zeit ganz gut bei mir läuft sind auch Besitzerzertifikate oder Dunkelmondkarten (am beten mal im Handel speziell Anbieten, oder die erschaffenen Karten direkt im AH verscherbeln)...

Außerdem kaufen viele twinks auch Nebenhand  Zeugs, also so ein bis drei Stück pro woche gehen da schon weg, allerdings ändert sich da der AH Preis auch oft, also schön warten bis alles aus ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fulltank (10. November 2009)

Bei mir sinds die Dunkelmondkarten, speziell das Set der Adligen, klar.


----------



## Milenka (5. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand mal eine Liste zusammen gestellt mit den Glyphen, die für Raids empfohlen werden? Und zwar für alle Klassen?
Wenn ja, vielleicht mag sie jemand hier rein kopieren?
Wenn nein, mache ich mal eine.

Bei den Klassen, die ich spiele, weiß ich das... aber bei anderen habe ich eben keine Ahnung welche Glyphen da was heißen und welche eher Quatsch sind.
Eine Liste von Glyphen, die im PvP gerne verwendet werden, wäre natürlich auch toll.

Es stimmt natürlich, dass es keinen Sinn macht, Glyphen ins AH zu stellen, wenn die sowieso schon von 10 anderen rein gestellt werden und nur mehr 3 Gold kosten.
Das kann man dann ja aber immer noch schauen. Trotzdem wäre eine Liste sinnvoll, denke ich.


----------



## TheDoggy (9. Januar 2010)

Hab mich grad durchs Arsenal geklickt, teils durch die bekannten Raidgilden, teils durch Leute, von denen ich weiss, dass sie imbar sind und eine Liste der benutzten Glyphen zusammengestellt.
Sie ist etwas lang und wahrscheinlich auch nicht vollständig..
Bei Interesse schickt mir einfach ne PM, hab nicht so das Bedürfnis, die hier öffentlich reinzustellen. xD


----------



## Dreed79 (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab vor ca. 3 Monaten 2000-4000 Gold am Tag durch Glyphen gemacht. So wie Feudal schreibt, ist es die einzige Methode halt richtig schotter zu machen. Es macht schlicht und ergreifend die Masse und es ist gut wenn man fast jede Glyphe drinnen hat. Einzig die 1,5g Glyphen spare ich mir, denn da kostet ja die Produktion schon mehr. Unterm strich hat man gut organisiert, mit dem Beruf die Lizenz zum Gold pressen. Die Set Karten sind meiner Ansicht nach aber pure Gold verschwendung. 1., Gehen die Karten immer schlechter bedingt durch den fortschreitenden Content und damit die immer besseren Trinkets die "umsosnt" sind. 2., Würde man, sollte man sämtliche Mats im AH einfach verkaufen, statt damit Karten zu basteln, mehr raus holen können. Zumindest war das auf meinem Alten Server so. Ein "Versuch" eine Karte zu bauen, kostete im AH ca. 220g. Nach ca. 50 Karten hatte ich noch immer kein Set zusammen, weil die dämliche Adligen 2 nicht gekommen ist, dafür hatte ich 8x ne Adligen 8.

Was die Ursprüngliche Frage angeht: Natürlich gibt es einige Glyphen die bessere gehen als andere aber dennoch muss ich feststellen, findet ein stetiger Wandel statt, was die derzeit am meist gefragtesten Glyphen angeht. Generell gehen nach meiner Eefahrung die Glyphen für Todesritter und Pala besonders gut. Wer wirklich das optimum herausholen will, der parst seine AH verkäufe im Beancounter mit WSR und erstellt ein Excel File von sämtlichen verkaufen Glyphen. So habs ich gemacht...dummerweise funzt das Tool seit der Account-Umstellung nicht mehr.


----------

